# Smoked Texassippi Pot Roast



## jw (Feb 5, 2022)

Tryin’ a twist on the Mississippi Pot Roast, called Smoked Texassippi Pot Roast. On the smoker for several hours then into the crockpot.

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## Smeagol (Feb 5, 2022)

Why of have I never thought of this!!!!


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2022)

You should open a restaurant. I think you’d make a killin’.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jw (Feb 5, 2022)

Smeagol said:


> Why of have I never thought of this!!!!


----------



## jw (Feb 5, 2022)

Taylor said:


> You should open a restaurant. I think you’d make a killin’.


I tell ya what, Brother, you front me the investiture, lease space/property purchase, the cost of getting the gub'ment's approval, and first 5 years property taxes, I'm in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Taylor (Feb 5, 2022)

jw said:


> I tell ya what, Brother, you front me the investiture, lease space/property purchase, the cost of getting the gub'ment's approval, and first 5 years property taxes, I'm in.


Hmmm, the best I can do is pray for you and buy a pot roast next time I visit DFW.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

